

Ask HN: App in review for a month, no contact from Apple...what to do? - nvitas

I submitted an App to the App Store on May 24th. It went "in review" May 31st. It's has been sitting "in review" since then. The issue, apart from no decision being made, is that there has been absolutely no contact from the Apple review team whatsoever.<p>I've opened about 10 support tickets with Apple, asked for a "status check" from the review team about 8 times and had numerous conversation with the tech support team. Problem is that the tech support team and the Apple Review Team are two separate entities. Tech support has been great (in telling me that there's not much they can do, but at least they answer the phone or a ticket) but the review team has said absolutely nothing to me, despite the numerous requests.<p>It's been a month now of just sitting and waiting. Tech team tells me there's nothing they can do, app review team won't get back to me and I'm getting pretty frustrated by the lack of communication...<p>Is there anything I can do? Has anyone had this issue before?<p>Help, advice...anything at this point is appreciated before I lose my mind.<p>Thanks.
======
bilawal
It's just that time of the year.

Apple's Review Team are probably bombarded with a lot more applications than
usual because of the Retina Macbook Pro and iOS6 support.

The average wait time is 3-4 weeks, and it's just nearly been 4 weeks, so at
best you might have to wait up to 2 more weeks. I wouldn't be worried unless
it's been a couple of months.

~~~
nvitas
seriously?... that seems a bit extreme

Thats not the impression I got from the tech team who have told me I've gone
past the average wait time.

I wish these things are communicated better...and a month and a half to
release an app is pretty ridiculous.

